# NI80 - 34-38g



## Deckie (1/2/17)

Evening all.

Who can help with Ni80 - 34,36, & 38g Please

Thanks in advance


----------



## Christos (1/2/17)

Bump. I need the same + 26 AWG.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/17)

I know you meant locally but Kidney Puncher has stock if you can't find locally.

http://www.kidneypuncher.com/nichrome-80-100ft-spool/


----------



## Christos (1/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I know you meant locally but Kidney Puncher has stock if you can't find locally.
> 
> http://www.kidneypuncher.com/nichrome-80-100ft-spool/


Preferably local, and preferably 150 ft as the imperial scale goes for our USA counterparts.


----------



## Greyz (1/2/17)

Have you tried www.gasphase.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/2/17)

Greyz said:


> Have you tried www.gasphase.co.za


Out of stock. Checked yesterday.


----------



## Deckie (1/2/17)

Greyz said:


> Have you tried www.gasphase.co.za


Sold out


----------



## Greyz (1/2/17)

Demmit! They my go to local supplier for Ni80


----------



## Akash (2/2/17)

https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collecti...e-80-high-gauge-vape-wire?variant=33257747270

They have 36 and 38 ga. In 250ft spools

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/2/17)

Deckie said:


> Sold out


they have been out of stock since dec


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/2/17)

Does anyone know if these Kidney Puncher spools fits on the daedalus machine?

https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collecti...e-80-high-gauge-vape-wire?variant=33257747270


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Does anyone know if these Kidney Puncher spools fits on the daedalus machine?
> 
> https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collecti...e-80-high-gauge-vape-wire?variant=33257747270



I have no idea but I'm about to find out tonight or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/2/17)

Deckie said:


> I have no idea but I'm about to find out tonight or tomorrow sometime.


Please let me know.

Thanks @Deckie


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/2/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks @Deckie


Maybe a pic of the spools will also be nice and how it fits on the machine.


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Maybe a pic of the spools will also be nice and how it fits on the machine.


They fit.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/2/17)

Deckie said:


> They fit.
> View attachment 83818


awesome thx @Deckie


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

Deckie said:


> They fit.
> View attachment 83818


I ordered from them today at 10.15am & it was delivered at 2

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> awesome thx @Deckie


Nou gaan ek draad trek .... sorry .... maak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/2/17)

Deckie said:


> They fit.
> View attachment 83818


Thanks @Deckie 

I wish there was some 1000ft spools available locally.

Think I might wait for the Twisted Messes spools to be available again,because they are 500ft for a little more.

But beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks @Deckie
> 
> I wish there was some 1000ft spools available locally.
> 
> ...


I'm a beggar & I want to wind some of those 28SS/38 Ni80 claptons of yours for my OL16's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/2/17)

Deckie said:


> I'm a beggar & I want to wind some of those 28SS/38 Ni80 claptons of yours for my OL16's


You are in for a treat @Deckie 

Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> You are in for a treat @Deckie
> 
> Enjoy


I'm sure I am. I also want to try make some Fused claptons for my Hadalay - 2x26g SS/38g Ni80.


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/2/17)

Deckie said:


> I'm sure I am. I also want to try make some Fused claptons for my Hadalay - 2x26g SS/38g Ni80.


Yip.That is what I use on my Hadaly as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

Show us what you made when you done trekking draad @Deckie !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

Silver said:


> Show us what you made when you done trekking draad @Deckie !


@Silver I made some of @SAVapeGear 's special Clapton for my OL16 which I'll setup sometime during the day tomorrow and then I made some fused Clapton - 2x26g SS/ 38g Ni80 for my Hadalay. 7 wraps, 3.0 id - 0.25 ohm, wicked with rayon on my newly acquired Blue Leprechaun I received from @Justin Pattrick today, Flavour is out of this world . @Justin Pattrick beautiful work again, thank you.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/2/17)

Oh wow @Deckie - thats just marvellous
It looks fantastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (7/2/17)

I can supply 1000ft spools per order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (7/2/17)

RiaanRed said:


> I can supply 1000ft spools per order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price


----------



## Neval630 (7/2/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks @Deckie
> 
> I wish there was some 1000ft spools available locally.
> 
> ...



Does the twisted messes fit on the Daedalus ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/2/17)

Yes. They do fit

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (17/5/17)

Does anybody know if the Kidney puncher 500ft spools fit the Daedalus? 
Im planning on doing an order from them but it will suck they dont fit.


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/5/17)

Jono90 said:


> Does anybody know if the Kidney puncher 500ft spools fit the Daedalus?
> Im planning on doing an order from them but it will suck they dont fit.


Yeah they do fit, I use the 1000ft spools on mine

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (17/5/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Yeah they do fit, I use the 1000ft spools on mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Where did you purchase 1000 ft from?


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/5/17)

Christos said:


> Where did you purchase 1000 ft from?


From KP in the US

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/5/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Yeah they do fit, I use the 1000ft spools on mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


1000ft nice,that should last the whole week


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/5/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> 1000ft nice,that should last the whole week


Lol, not if you build coils as a sideline. Thicker gauge lasts ages, but the 34g though... Spin Spin gone

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (17/5/17)

@Chris du Toit 
Awesome ill just get the 1000ft now.
thanks.


----------



## Christos (17/5/17)

Jono90 said:


> @Chris du Toit
> Awesome ill just get the 1000ft now.
> thanks.


Where in jhb are you based? 
I want to order 1000 ft Ni80 38AWG. ..


----------



## Jono90 (17/5/17)

Sandringham.
yeah i want to get some 38g also. 
i got a 500ft twisted messes 42g and it just so fragile. one notch too tight and it snaps. 
also it seems to finish extremely fast.


----------



## Christos (17/5/17)

Jono90 said:


> Sandringham.
> yeah i want to get some 38g also.
> i got a 500ft twisted messes 42g and it just so fragile. one notch too tight and it snaps.
> also it seems to finish extremely fast.


38AWG is similar in the snapping department if you tighten the spool down too much. 
I'm very happy with 38 though as it makes awesome aliens. 
I'm in the south of jhb.
Do you perhaps know how much shipping is? May just be more convinient to place separate orders.


----------



## Jono90 (17/5/17)

No idea on shipping hey. I havent ordered from them yet.
but ill let you know when i order. maybe sometime next week.


----------



## Christos (17/5/17)

Jono90 said:


> No idea on shipping hey. I havent ordered from them yet.
> but ill let you know when i order. maybe sometime next week.


I still have half a spool of 250ft. It has started showing the black spool under thr wire so I'm getting nervous


----------



## Jono90 (17/5/17)

how many coils have you gotten out of it so far?


----------



## Christos (17/5/17)

Jono90 said:


> how many coils have you gotten out of it so far?


I don't know... I havent been counting but I would take a stab and say about 10.


----------

